# My piano solo Music



## EDBLACK

Im New to this forum
I Just was wanting you thoughts On my music 
My Piano teacker died of cancer a year ago
She realy liked my music helped me wright one of them.
Since then I realy dont have any one who likes it well you know at home every one the hears you every day.
I just want to know if they are good and or bad so I wont be wasting my time.

I love classical Like Chopin Lizst ect.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B738myGtw7F4TTRDc2RhZmpqZmM/view?usp=sharing


----------



## EDBLACK

LOL This must be a dead fourms.

Im Up for ideas ect.


----------



## differencetone

It's not modern enough. Music should reflect the time it is composed in. That is my opinion anyway. I know they perform mostly old music but new composers don't write like this generally.


----------



## EDBLACK

differencetone said:


> It's not modern enough. Music should reflect the time it is composed in. That is my opinion anyway. I know they perform mostly old music but new composers don't write like this generally.


LOL I Love Classical.

Won't Change That!


----------



## Ian Moore

Everyone on this forum loves classical music. You should find a way to harness you skills, which are quite impressive for your age, and transform your music for modern ears. In the nineteenth century, we had a an abundance of great Romantic composers and a whole gamut of very good ones. You're trying to compete with an astonishing array of talent; some of which still hasn't really been truly revealed over a hundred years later. You'll always be unjustly compared with original Romantic period music. On top of that, you have to face the problem of the people who will never listen to you because you are not modern. You're backing yourself into a corner. You look very young so you have plenty of time to make your own decision. Good luck to you.


----------



## differencetone

Maybe this will help. Maybe not.


----------

